# I° bigfoot seminar in south east asia



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

I° BIGFOOT SEMINAR IN SOUTH EAST ASIA - 19th JULY 2014 - SINGAPORE.
AN UNIQUE OPPORTUNITY TO MEET THE RUPES STAFF AND LEARN EVERYTHING ABOUT THE BIGFOOT


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

The event was joyfull and we got lots of information regarding the bigfoot.. and i was pleased to meet you once again


----------

